# mondotta volt/mondá/mondta [régies múlt idők a magyar nyelvben]



## SReynolds

Mi volt a különbség az alábbi szerkezetek között a régi magyar nyelvben?

_Azt mondta
Azt mondá
Azt mondotta volt_

Ezek mindegyike valamikor régen használva volt múltbeli cselekvések kifejezésére, de manapság már nem használatosak. Arra következtetek, hogy mindegyik valamiféle múlt idő volt, különböző ragozással és használati szabályokkal (kifejezésmód, aspektus, stb.), amelyek különböző okok miatt eltűntek.


----------



## franknagy

Mondta - ez maradt meg a sokféle múlt időből, hálistennek!
Mondá - elbeszélő múlt. Petőfi még használgatta.
Mondotta volt - előidejűség kifejezésére még Benedek Elek is használta a népmeséiben.

Mondta vala/mondá vala. Ilyenek is valának.

Ma már csak ebben a rigmusban élnek:
_"Bölcs Salamon *mondta vala*,
Hangos fingnak nincsen szaga,
De amelyik sunyi, lapos,
Annak szaga irtózatos."_


----------



## SReynolds

Na, akkor bemásolom ide az anyagot, amit találtam ezzel kapcsolatban:



> Az *-á/-é jeles elbeszélő* és a *-t(t) jeles befejezett múlt* szerepköreinek elkülönülése az ősmagyar kor fejleménye. A _-t(t) _jeles múlt a befejezett melléknévi igenévvel összefüggésben mint* a jelenre bevégzett cselekvés következtében létrejött állapot kifejezője* (_a folyó fagyott_). Ez lett az élő beszéd múlt ideje.
> 
> Emellett alakult ki az ősmagyar kor végén *a jelennel kapcsolatban nem álló múlt jelölését szolgáló -á/-é jeles alak*, az elbeszélések múlt ideje. Az ómagyar kortól a befejezett múlt általában az élőszóbeli közlésekben, párbeszédekben, mások szerint a cselekvés eredményének kifejezésére használatos, az elbeszélő múlt ezzel szemben valamely lezajlott esemény egy-egy láncszemét jelöli, mely a beszélő jelenére nincs kihatással.
> 
> E. ABAFFY igen részletesen tárgyalja a_ *Ø + vala*_*, Ø + volt összetett alakú folyamatos múlt* ómagyar kori funkcióit. A legjellemzőbb módon *múltbeli történések hátterében meghúzódó eseménysorra*, tartós érzelmi állapotra, képességre vagy hosszan tartó, ismétlődő, szokássá vált cselekvésre utalhat. Megjelenhet azonban olyan igéken is, melyek a cselekvés eredménytelen teljesülését, be nem fejezettségét érzékeltetik, sőt az óhaj kifejezése is kapcsolatba hozható a folyamatos múlttal.
> 
> *A -t(t) + vala, -t(t) + volt igealak régmúltat fejezett ki* az ómagyarban, de „eredeti magyar forrásaink tanúsága szerint nem feltétlenül grammatikailag viszonyított múltat: tehát *nem két múlt közül a régebbit*; a mindennapi nyelvben akkor is a régebben történt események kifejezésére szolgál, ha nem egy másik múlt idejű alakból, hanem csak a szituációból, a szövegösszefüggésből következtethetünk régiségére.



Ma is tanultunk valamit.


----------



## franknagy

Olyan bonyolult szabályokat találtál, hogy most már világos, miért vesztek ki a magyarból ezek az igeidők.


----------



## frugnaglio

franknagy said:


> Olyan bonyolult szabályokat találtál, hogy most már világos, miért vesztek ki a magyarból ezek az igeidők.



Nem találom különösen bonyolultaknak (a szabályokat; az összes elmagyarázatot igen bonyolultnak találom, de ennek csak az az oka, az alacsony nívójú magyartudásom). A folyamatos/befejezetlen múlt értelmezése nagyon hasonlít az olasz és a többi újlatin nyelvek imperfettójáéra, amit állandóan használjuk és persze nem akarjuk kidobni a nyelvből! Ami furának látszik, az nagyon függ a saját szokásoktól. Nézz a „legyek”-ról szóló threadre, mennyire hosszúak lettek a magyarázatok... _azt_ nem bonyolultnak hívnád?


----------



## franknagy

frugnaglio said:


> Nem találom különösen bonyolultaknak (a szabályokat
> ...
> A folyamatos/befejezetlen múlt értelmezése nagyon hasonlít az olasz és a többi újlatin nyelvek imperfettójáéra, amit állandóan használjuk és persze nem akarjuk kidobni a nyelvből!



Persze, hiszen az anyanyelvedből érzed, hogy mikor melyik igeidőt kell használni.

Nagyon érdekes  a nyelvek fejlődése. Az újlatin nyelvek a végletekig egyszerűsítették a főnévragozást, de megtartották a rengeteg igeidőt.
A magyarban bonyolult a főnévragozás, megvan 2×6 + 1 igealak (alanyi ragozás, tárgyas ragozás, +1 : *Én téged* szeret*lek,* lát*lak*, seggbe rúg*lak*),
de eltűnt egy rakás igeidő. 

_A kérdés még az, hogy ezek a magyarból eltűnt igeidők megvoltak-e az ómagyarban, vagy az olasz és  a latin nyelv hatására alakultak ki a kereszténység felvétele után._


----------



## frugnaglio

franknagy said:


> _A kérdés még az, hogy ezek a magyarból eltűnt igeidők megvoltak-e az ómagyarban, vagy az olasz és  a latin nyelv hatására alakultak ki a kereszténység felvétele után._



És ebben az esetben hogy a mindennapi népies nyelvben használták-e, vagy főképp az irodalmiban és a lefordításoknál. Amit ti, magyarok jobban tudhatjátok


----------



## franknagy

Petőfi egyrészt azért használta az elbeszélő múltat, mert még más költők is használták. Másrészt azért, mert jó volt *anapestusnak: u u -*
"Már hó *takará* el a bérci tetőt."


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> Nem találom különösen bonyolultaknak (a szabályokat; az összes elmagyarázatot igen bonyolultnak találom ....).


Egyetértek . Szerintem a lényeg:

1. _*-t*_ képzős múlt idő -  "relatív" múlt (a főmondat igéjéhez, "kontextushoz" viszonyítva). Gyakran megfelel az olasz _passato prossimo_-, _trapassato prossimo_- és _futuro  anteriore_-nak. (Persze azzal a külonöbséggel, hogy az olaszban a _consecutio temporum_ elve miatt a ségédigét [_avere/essere_] a megfelelő igeidőben kell ragozni).

2. _*-á/é*_ képzős múlt idő -  "abszolút" múlt (a jelenhez viszonyítva). Kb. megfelelt az angol _simple past_-nak és az olasz _imperfetto_-nak, de a _passato remoto_-nak is. Megefelője megvan más finnugor nyelvekben is.

Az _elbeszélő múlt_ megnevezés inkább a későbbi használatra utal, amikor már ez az igeidő nem volt igazán használatos a köznyelvben. (Véleményem szenrint részben hasonló folyamat következménye az észak-olasz _passato prossomo_ vs. _passato remoto_ használata is). 

3. Az összetett múltak használata inkább helyzethez, a mondanivaló árnyalatához/pontos értelméhez, stb ...  kapcsolódott, úgy túnik soha sem volt annyira "grammatikalizált" (> nyelvtanilag kötelező), mint például az újlatin nyelvekben bizonyos szerkezetek esetén.

4. Ami a _-á/é_ képzős múlt és az összetett múltak kihalását illeti a magyarban, annak a magyárázatát főleg abban látom, hogy ezek egymásnak gyakran konkurráltak, plusz a befejezettséget (perfective aspect) prefixumok segítśegével is ki lehet fejezni. Tehát például az _enni _ige esetében, elvileg  a következő kombinációk jöhetnének  számításba: _ettem, evém, eszem vala, eszem volt, ettem vala, ettem volt, megettem, megevém, megeszem vala, megettem vala, megettem volt. _Ez, legalábbis mai szemmel nézve,  egy kicsit sok  ...


franknagy said:


> _A kérdés még az, hogy ezek a magyarból eltűnt igeidők megvoltak-e az ómagyarban, vagy az olasz és  a latin nyelv hatására alakultak ki a kereszténység felvétele után._


Szerintem a kérdés inkább az, hogy az összetett múltidők használatára befolyással volt-e a közepkori latin. El tudom képzelni, hogy igen, mert a Biblia és más vallási szövegek precíz fordítására annak idején érthetően nagy hangsúly  volt fordítva. Viszont nem hiszem (több okból) azt, hogy az  összetett múltidők  latin (vagy más idegen nyelv)  hatásra jöttek volna létre a magyarban.


----------

